
Multiple inheritance and the diamond problem - NicoJuicy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_inheritance
======
AfroThundr
I remember when I first ran into this with Python classes, and had to learn
how the Method Resolution Order worked. They use the C3 linearization
algorithm to sole this problem (at least for Python 3 and new-style classes).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C3_linearization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C3_linearization)

~~~
NicoJuicy
I came across it since it is going to be implemented in c#, it's a c# future
now though

